# lil bit of Loki Luciano



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Some randoms of my big red devil lol and Luna is in 1 or some of em.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Caleb, the b.f just walked behind me and said is that Phoenix, lmaooo, he had to look again, Loki is more red than Phoenix but yeah they could be related, lol. Great pics, I heart me some Loki as well.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha Caleb, the b.f just walked behind me and said is that Phoenix, lmaooo, he had to look again, Loki is more red than Phoenix but yeah they could be related, lol. Great pics, I heart me some Loki as well.


I just went and looked @ his album i see what you mean they are quite similar Loki looks like his Lar sans ancestors.But much larger.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, Loki is sexy ad Phoenix is 1/2 Colby or so his papers say, lol. No matter as long as we love them


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MY RED DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWGGGGGGGGGG!
Man I love me some Loki. Please send him to Atlanta. He said he would like to come live with pitbullmamanatl.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Im seriously gonna clone him a few times before i die LOL Maybee ill send ya one.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol, Loki is sexy ad Phoenix is 1/2 Colby or so his papers say, lol. No matter as long as we love them


His papers could say he's 1/4 wombat id love him the same


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought it did say wombat on there right before pain in the a$$


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He sure is a big ol fella. or perhaps the other bully is just really short? lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I thought it did say wombat on there right before pain in the a$$

















why you gotta talk about my red dog like that?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> why you gotta talk about my red dog like that?


lmao get her.TY Lauren


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> He sure is a big ol fella. or perhaps the other bully is just really short? lol


Actually luna is around 17 1/2 tall last i checked prolly 2 months ago.She is only 11 months old no so she may get a bit more height.:roll: Loki is just a big red ogre plain and simple.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

WHAT A HOTTIE


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats a good looking red dogger!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks yall.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> He sure is a big ol fella. or perhaps the other bully is just really short? lol


I just caught that.Loki isnt a bully hes APBT:hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww, Loki is sexy no matter what, big ole meatheads, and if ya clone him send me one please, lol. lmaooo @ wombat


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous looking dogs....love the names..ha your kids hair style is awesome! great pics


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice looking dog it's hard to say an apbt can be 100 pounds. Can you post his pedigree ? He looks like ddbxapbt cross that boy is big.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He is a handsome and huge boy I love the deep red.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ohh I'm loving Loki!! Very nice thick gorgeous boy!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Nice looking dog it's hard to say an apbt can be 100 pounds. Can you post his pedigree ? He looks like ddbxapbt cross that boy is big.


*I've seen his ped and there isn't any DDB in there. He has a lot of Lar Sans dogs in his ped. I know Lar Sans Wilrox Texas Tornado is in the ped. *


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Nice looking dog it's hard to say an apbt can be 100 pounds. Can you post his pedigree ? He looks like ddbxapbt cross that boy is big.


LOL wtf is ddb? hes no mutt...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

dogue de bordeaux, but no loki has a lot of lar sans dogs in him and caragan dogs.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Heres some names off his ped.I dont have an online ped done yet.CH Xia of Lar San,CH E Williams Steel Spike,UCD GRCG LarSan Krimson Chas Krug,GRCH Satins Kahula,Ch Castillos California girl,CH Castillos Son of sundance,Watchdogs Thor,CH Gaffs California Velvet,,Notorious juan Gotti,GRCH Razors Edge Throwin Nuckles.Lots of Tonkwa,,rounders,sierra,watsons,ty's and jones.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a big boy. He's pretty none the less- looks like a xxl bully. He's definitely a apbt/ambully mix by the names you posted.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup he has a bit of both in him . I think moose was in there somewhere too


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> That's a big boy. He's pretty none the less- looks like a xxl bully. He's definitely a apbt/ambully mix by the names you posted.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Very nice dog Angel! I love the coat!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

want him? lol jk i think theres a line up of ppl who will take him ...hehehehe but shhhhh dont tell cali


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol...I think it's cool you're trying to teach your b/f about dogs...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Lol...I think it's cool you're trying to teach your b/f about dogs...


Haha I totally missed that:::::: recalls another old thread:::::::

This is a great place to learn!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Lol...I think it's cool you're trying to teach your b/f about dogs...


Wow she told me what DBD meant.I think its not cool how i smell the hate on you.But its all good.Then you proceed to compliment her on my Boy LOL If you dont like me fine.Please dont troll my threads unless you actually have a reason to say some shhhhhh.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Im not implying she doesnt know her stuff by any means.FTR You are just pickin bones.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Wow she told me what DBD meant.I think its not cool how i smell the hate on you.But its all good.Then you proceed to compliment her on my Boy LOL If you dont like me fine.Please dont troll my threads unless you actually have a reason to say some shhhhhh.


Lone Star isn't even the one that said he looked DDB mixed.

Actually find a troll before you start calling people one.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LS Is obviously sendin some "jabs" my direction.On my thread which i call trolling.Hes a BIG BOY let him handle his bidnesssss LOL


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Haha I totally missed that:::::: recalls another old thread:::::::
> 
> This is a great place to learn!


This actually is a great place to learn.Not a comedy club


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> LS Is obviously sendin some "jabs" my direction.On my thread which i call trolling.Hes a BIG BOY let him handle his bidnesssss LOL


I am sure he can however as a mod I will say something to you about calling someone out for trolling who is not.

You guys want to argue fine, but to start calling people trolls is not ok.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

To be clear i understand you are a mod doing youre job and i respect that and what you do for the forum.I never said he was a "TROLL" i said he was trolling my thread.Basically saying stuff to get me to react or mad or whatever.If that doesnt fall into trolling im not sure what does.As never have i even spoken to him previous of his first SA remark to me.He doesnt like me? Good.Please dont follow me around talkin shhh.Im done with this topic as my thread of my dogs pics has turned to BS.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bro I said he looked like a bandog. I wasn't trolling and after mentioning the gotti dogs in the ped and razors edge in the ped you can say your dog is a bully cross. That's why he is so big, my dog is the same way and I would never dare to call him a pure apbt because he is not. The gotti and razors egde dogs in the ped are amstaffs and then those produced american bullies. You should build a ped like I did so you can visually see the mixture of blood types. I am sure someone snuck in mastiff blood in your ped on the bully side just like they did on mine. My dog is way beyond the standard and has many mastiff features. I wouldn't be mad about it, I think you have a nice looking dog big but from what I can see he has a nice athletic functional build.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Bro I said he looked like a bandog. I wasn't trolling and after mentioning the gotti dogs in the ped and razors edge in the ped you can say your dog is a bully cross. That's why he is so big, my dog is the same way and I would never dare to call him a pure apbt because he is not. The gotti and razors egde dogs in the ped are amstaffs and then those produced american bullies. You should build a ped like I did so you can visually see the mixture of blood types. I am sure someone snuck in mastiff blood in your ped on the bully side just like they did on mine. My dog is way beyond the standard and has many mastiff features. I wouldn't be mad about it, I think you have a nice looking dog big but from what I can see he has a nice athletic functional build.


Good post David.

Cali- with all due respect- dont get heartbroken if someone says somethi g about bully mixes. Unless I missed something on the thread, no one was disrespectful. I was shocked when you mentioned a apbt over 80 lbs in the ADBA show ring. It's nice to see a bully with an athletic build. I have one that I keep low in weight because I don't like a dog that can't keep up with me. If you use the search feature, you will learn some interesting stuff about bullies( as there are many threads on this). You get some ppl who hate bullies, you get some who love them - then you get some who don't discriminate as long as long as physically able to work to a degree. This is the friendliest forum I am a member of.

But he is a handsome boy. Enjoy your stay on gp.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here you go dude, there is no way I would ever consider calling Bernie an American Pit Bull Terrier. I tell the public pit bull because it would take me an hour to explain to them what an american bully is, what an amstaff is and what a apbt is lol

Check out his pedigree:

American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bernie has a lot of bully in him david beautiful boy , I recognize a few names from the top off of lunas ped, I need to do one for loki still just got lunas done last week took hours but I did the 9 gen.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> bernie has a lot of bully in him david beautiful boy , I recognize a few names from the top off of lunas ped, I need to do one for loki still just got lunas done last week took hours but I did the 9 gen.


Thank you 
Luna looks like a sweety pie but Sugar girl is freaking adorable 

Let me see Luna's is it on Bullypedia too?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya pep is a sweet heart lol just her face alone can crack me up she is more bully in every way possible though lol stuborn and strong for such a small package lol. I have lunas on bully resource ill post the link , still working on getting some photos Im thinkin I wont be able to find some of them been fun researching different dogs though . Found some cool stuff out about some of the caragan dogs on lokis ped last night , i really dont care who is on the peds but deff cool to see the dogs and what they looked like. If luna is anything like the majority on her lines she will keep this nice classic look she has goin on.
oops forgot the link , here it is http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=13849&gens=9&s=


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> ya pep is a sweet heart lol just her face alone can crack me up she is more bully in every way possible though lol stuborn and strong for such a small package lol. I have lunas on bully resource ill post the link , still working on getting some photos Im thinkin I wont be able to find some of them been fun researching different dogs though . Found some cool stuff out about some of the caragan dogs on lokis ped last night , i really dont care who is on the peds but deff cool to see the dogs and what they looked like. If luna is anything like the majority on her lines she will keep this nice classic look she has goin on.
> oops forgot the link , here it is Viewing Pedigree Details for \\'PR\\' Genetics Luna La Reina - Bully Breed Resource


Luna is def less extreme, it's shame you dont' have the photos of the relatives closer to her to see what they looked like. she is a cutie pie


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks i deff love her ,I need to get pics of the parents next time im there , I have brought the camera with me the past 2 times and get sidetracked with dogs I forget to snap some lol. unfortunately not much as far as bully shows up this way so none are really in the ring ever, hopefully that changes as the ABKC gets bigger maybe we will see some shows at least closer to the border.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Not many people "show" up here so yea some pics are missing.I never said once he was PURE APBT.FTR I said he looks more like his APBT relatives in a larger build.People can say whatever they want bout my dog "online" Because when we go out in the "real" World He does nuthin but turn heads and get compliments.Whenever people dont cross the street at least.LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Not many people "show" up here so yea some pics are missing.I never said once he was PURE APBT.FTR I said he looks more like his APBT relatives in a larger build.People can say whatever they want bout my dog "online" Because when we go out in the "real" World He does nuthin but turn heads and get compliments.Whenever people dont cross the street at least.LOL


Dude your dog is beautiful the cross comment is just that, it's based on observation of the breed type. I think it's just an analysis based on it's characteristics and I don't think anyone ever wanted to insult your dog. I've seen a dog that looks almost identical as your dog that was crossed on purpose for protection work. Too many people get caught up on pedigrees and the pure breed thing. But seriously, you have a nice red dog


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I just caught that.Loki isnt a bully hes APBT:hammer:





CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Not many people "show" up here so yea some pics are missing.I never said once he was PURE APBT.FTR I said he looks more like his APBT relatives in a larger build.People can say whatever they want bout my dog "online" Because when we go out in the "real" World He does nuthin but turn heads and get compliments.Whenever people dont cross the street at least.LOL


To say your dog is apbt is saying you have a apbt not a cross- your dog is nice looking seemingly athletic dog. Just relax. The tough guy attitude will not necessarily get you far on many forums( including this one). Relax and enjoy the community. Don't get strung on an observation. It's obvious what he took after but the fact remains the same- he's a looker and you love him. That's all that matters.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> To say your dog is apbt is saying you have a apbt not a cross- your dog is nice looking seemingly athletic dog. Just relax. The tough guy attitude will not necessarily get you far on many forums( including this one). Relax and enjoy the community. Don't get strung on an observation. It's obvious what he took after but the fact remains the same- he's a looker and you love him. That's all that matters.


:goodpost:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> To say your dog is apbt is saying you have a apbt not a cross- your dog is nice looking seemingly athletic dog. Just relax. The tough guy attitude will not necessarily get you far on many forums( including this one). Relax and enjoy the community. Don't get strung on an observation. It's obvious what he took after but the fact remains the same- he's a looker and you love him. That's all that matters.


Lets set this straight.Tough guy? on the internet? it never got to that point please dont make it seem that way.As far as david goes i dont have any beef with you i can appreciate what you contribute as you arent just trying to stir up a mess like some people are which i thought i was clear enough about who i was talkin too.I honestly appreciate your guys input becuase you contruibute.Not just come in talkin sh!!!!!.:clap:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Lets set this straight.Tough guy? on the internet? it never got to that point please dont make it seem that way.As far as david goes i dont have any beef with you i can appreciate what you contribute as you arent just trying to stir up a mess like some people are which i thought i was clear enough about who i was talkin too.I honestly appreciate your guys input becuase you contruibute.Not just come in talkin sh!!!!!.:clap:


Coolio- btw there arent to many xxl bullies I like but yours is nice and in shape good to not see a couch potato! I HATE fat bullies lol.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...okay...I tried to just ignore your comments buddy...but you keep on and keep on hahah...so lets clear things up...
What exactly have I dissed you or talked mess about??
Your girl educating you about dogs??
Wow, last time I checked there were a ton of knowledgable females on this site...so why do you take insult to learning from a girl, it is very evident that she has more knowledge of the breed than you...which is probably due to the fact that she is on here so often...
Let's see what else...I commented on a thread you made about RPG kennels...1st post being that you were into em...2nd insulting their dogs...when you're OWN GIRL openly blasted you saying...how you gonna switch and insult when earlier you were feelin in...lol...cmon man...stay true to yourself...
You came on this site with a bad additude and continue to have one...trust me i'm not the only one noticing...as far as contributing to this site...lol...cmon man...I been here for over a year and have helped MANY people...I am also one of the main people on this forum making a effort to unite the game dog and american bully people...I would really like for you to take note to the fact that in the short future I will run a section on this board educating the general public as well as others about the American Bully...so my contributions speak for themselves...
I'm not quite sure why you feel I have some sort of vendetta against you or your posts...but your insults and accusations of trolling...cmon...i'm a lil tooooooo old to be arguing over the 'puter...lol...so from this point on...if you'd like...I will not comment on anything you post...no worries...I have seen people just like you come and go over the year...
Have a good day Cali


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Its real hard to be "100% clear" online.I Personally fell you got somethin against me.When have you actually been "helpful" with me? True you have known my girl on here for a while but without even an introduction between the two of us you start in on me with some SA comments trynig to bash my knowledge of the breed or whatever...If its a joke i can take it but i dont know you from adam.I personally dont joke with people i dont know to some extent.FTR I dont plan on leaving here.Im not really into argueing over the cpu about nothing.So from this point on im squashing my beef with you.If you fell inclined to do the same good.If not it is what it is.I will have a good day as i always do.Same to you.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Coolio- btw there arent to many xxl bullies I like but yours is nice and in shape good to not see a couch potato! I HATE fat bullies lol.


I dont like fat dogs period.LOL I have big plans for loki now i just need ADBA to update the calander for 2011 So i can plan accordingly.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Xxl is a type of American Bully lol that doesn't mean he is fat..


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Xxl is a type of American Bully lol that doesn't mean he is fat..


Nobody said anybody is fat.I simply said i dont like fat dogs whether pitbull,roti,boxer or poodle lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Xxl is a type of American Bully lol that doesn't mean he is fat..


Oh trust I know.

But many many bully owners like their dogs " thick"

I don't lol. I don't like fat dogs period but I hate a fat "bully " type dog- whether it be ambully, apbt, AB, etc.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

okokok 

@Cali Mach0 is calling your dog a XXL Bully because he could fit in the standard of that breed type. This has nothing to do with it being overweight it just has to do with his dimensions. The American Bully has different classes (dimension specs) Classic-Standard-Pocket-XXL. Each class is different in size and dimensions but please do not let this get confused with beig over weight. You can have a fat pocket while you have a lean XXL. I believe the Standard for a XXL Bully is anything over 23inches tall. The pockets are Under 16 If I am not mistaken. 

We are calling your red dog a XXL Bully because it seems that at 96 pounds he would have the dimensions to show in that class. You can have a XXL is perfect shape with a nice waist tuck and a little rib, so again this has nothing to do with being over weight. 

I hope I clarified this enough for you


----------



## gmoney1980 (May 1, 2010)

nice lookin dog he look like he is a beast


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> okokok
> 
> @Cali Mach0 is calling your dog a XXL Bully because he could fit in the standard of that breed type. This has nothing to do with it being overweight it just has to do with his dimensions. The American Bully has different classes (dimension specs) Classic-Standard-Pocket-XXL. Each class is different in size and dimensions but please do not let this get confused with beig over weight. You can have a fat pocket while you have a lean XXL. I believe the Standard for a XXL Bully is anything over 23inches tall. The pockets are Under 16 If I am not mistaken.
> 
> ...


Its BEEN gin clear.I am very familiar with tha ABKC classes.Iknow you are trying to clarify this but obviously there was a misunderstanding here somewhere.Its all good carry on. 
 "i dont like fat dogs" I was never referring to mine or anybody elses on GP. I was simply making a general statement.:roll:We are going to the vet today so i will get an updated weight.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

gmoney1980 said:


> nice lookin dog he look like he is a beast


Thanks bro.Words cant describe the power this boy has


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Thanks bro.Words cant describe the power this boy has


I think I can come up with some words to describe it lol but wouldnt be very PG for here  destructive would be my word of choice for Loki hahahaha


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I think I can come up with some words to describe it lol but wouldnt be very PG for here  destructive would be my word of choice for Loki hahahaha


Like how i forgot to crate him last nite and woke up to the sound of garbage gettin munched.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Official vet weight (without extra exercise) 92.8 pounds.


----------

